# D - Colorway for shawl kit



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

One of my Goodshepfarm original hand dyed color ways that I'll be selling as a Faith Shawl Kit very soon!!!! 
???? Michelle


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful ... will watch for more... later....


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Country Living said:


> Beautiful ... will watch for more... later....


Thank you! It will probably be available in a week..
I'm working on one other Colorway for this project as well!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful colorways


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Gaildh said:


> Beautiful colorways


Thank you Gail!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors, Michelle.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful colors, Michelle.


Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely colors. Best wishes on sales!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhhh - drooling here! So pretty.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are amazing I am guessing one of kind.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

All such beautiful colours. I particularly love the group at the top blended with pink.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> They are amazing I am guessing one of kind.


Thank you mama. Yes, this Colorway kept me awake a few nights as I was putting it together in my thoughts! Yesterday it finally all came together and I'm really happy with it. The second batch I lightened the pink up just a bit and I like it better.

The shawl pattern calls for 3 different skeins- 2 different variegated and a solid, so I made 3 choices for the solid color.

I'm anxious to start on me next Colorway but I think I'll make up more of this one as it is getting a good response. I'll need to have some ready for the upcoming Fair in a few weeks.

Best to you,
????Michelle


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

These are GORGEOUS!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

They are all gorgeous and everyone will have their own preference. You seem to have a really good color instinct, so trust yourself.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The colorways are stunning. What a great idea to make a shawl kit. No two will be alike.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colours


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely color ways


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful colours


----------

